# Tractor fun!



## Emily's mom (Jul 19, 2008)

We babysat Dad's tractor while they went camping, had some really cute pictures, but it has been awhile since I last posted pictures, plus it is a different computer....I can't seem to get them to post, I've been in this position before I shall conquer........


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 22, 2008)

We haven't had rain in a month or so and it is finally raining so I do not feel as though I need to be outside, so I shall try again......

Emily had so much fun showing off for the tractor,she ran around and around, I think she wanted it to chase her







Max on the other hand likes to taste and sniff everything






Daddy can I drive


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jul 22, 2008)

Such cute pictures!!



Looks like they were having a ball with the tractor



Thank you for sharing... your babies are adorable, and I still LOVE the scenery up there where you live!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 23, 2008)

Great pictures! I have a goat that jumps onto the tractor if my husband gets off it for some reason, we think she wants to drive, too!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 28, 2008)

Cheryl they are too cute!!! i have to lock mine up when i tractor, they won't get out of my way!


----------

